# Childhood favorites that only get better



## Telcontar (Jul 11, 2011)

I wanted to talk about those old favorite movies that you rediscover as an adult - or at least, as 'not-a-child-anymore' - that manage to retain their value. 

This is divorced from nostalgia, though. They have to be movies that you appreciate for either the same merits STILL or that you appreciate in new ways.

The one (actually two) that bring the subject to mind are the old live-action Ninja Turtles movies. Loved TMNT as a kid, and then got all three movies as a gift a couple years ago. I was overjoyed to find that the first two movies (the third was never all that great, even when I was a kid) not only were just as good as I remembered, _they were better._ 

Those are my example, but I can think of others as well.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 14, 2011)

You gotta Jose' Canseco bat?

Totaly agree Telcontar.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 22, 2011)

I have to say that I too was a huge fan of TMNT growing up.  I had the movies on VHS as a kid, and recently I bought them on
DVD for my son.  I have introduced TMNT to him and he now is also a fan.  The cartoon itself still comes on satellite here and I 
am happy to see that one of the greats is still around for new generations.


----------



## mythique890 (Sep 22, 2011)

I've been forced to re-watch several old Disney movies in the past three years because of my kids.  Some are still good.  Others are awful.

Disney movies I still enjoy:

Beauty and the Beast
Mulan
The Lion King
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Toy Story (and sequels)
Lilo and Stitch


Disney movies that aren't as good as I remember:

The Little Mermaid (this is the worst one)
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
Dumbo
Aladdin


I also loved TMNT as a kid.  I know I still have the first two live-action movies on VHS somewhere...


----------



## Gryffin (Sep 23, 2011)

I have rediscovered some of the Disney classics. Some of them have interesting details I never got as a kid. I also have rediscovered a lot of 90s movies I was never really interested in as a kid. Sometimes they give me ideas about things to write about.


----------



## Helbrecht (Sep 23, 2011)

The Bill & Ted films. [/thread]


----------



## Ravana (Sep 24, 2011)

Not from _my_ childhood–I was already past that when it came out–but something that would normally be found in the "young" section… if it can be found at all: _The Adventures of Mark Twain_. Yes, "Mark Twain," not Tom Sawyer, etc. It's a Claymation film which blends elements from a variety of Twain stories (including at least one most people are probably completely unaware of), as told to/encountered by Tom, Huck, and Becky, stowaways on a balloon piloted by… Mark Twain. Thankfully, it was finally released on DVD a couple years ago. And it's amazing. Some portions of it you'll want to watch frame by frame, just to catch everything that's going on. And as is so often the case with "children's" entertainment… it's not really for children at all. No more than the Muppets were.

Oh: and just about anything involving the Muppets.  At least while Jim Henson was still alive.


----------



## darthbuttchin (Oct 1, 2011)

As a child of the nineties (92 to be specific), I was exposed to the Disney movies alot - both the re-releases and the new ones (e.g. Aladdin). Lots of them still hold a special place and when I watch them again (on DVD now, gone are the barely watchable, un-rewound, chewed up VHS's - not my fault...) they're just as good as I found them when I was younger. My all time favourite is The Black Cauldron. It was terrifying when I was younger, with the Horned King and his screaming dragon-like creatures. Nowadays it has lost the terrifying quality, but is just as captivating as its a damn good story. 

I continue to have fond memories of the remastered original Star Wars trilogy from 97 (VHS). At 5 years old, it was my only exposure to them and I fell in love then. Even now, the same reasons I loved them then are why I loved them now (the awesome battles and monsters predominantly), although Ive also grown to appreciate the story (helped in no small part by the prequel trilogy - yeah, I like them. Shoot me.).


----------

